# Landini Diff Lock



## nahc49wu (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a Landini Advantage 65F with an electro hydraulic accuated differential lock. When the lock is engaged the piston on the right side of the diff blows oil profusely. The diff will lock but it looses enough oil to run the resivoir empty to the point that the power steering won't work. My question is, is this a relitvely easy fix or a major undertaking. My nearest dealer is 300 mi away.


----------

